# So long Hallie



## Goldwing

Our girl Hallie had to be put down Monday because of kidney failure. She was an Australian Shepherd and was rescued from the pound approximately 7 years ago. She had her first seizure 
Friday night and died after a couple of days and $1000 at the Vet clinic. She was a wonderful companion and left a huge empty space when she passed on. 

On a whim today I called my ever loving better half and asked her if she would meet me at the animal shelter. She balked at the idea and told me that it was way too soon to think about adopting a new dog, but agreed to take a look anyway.

I arrived at the shelter a few minutes before Karen and was chatting with the receptionist about how we had just lost our Aussie when a lady came out of an adjacent office and told me to go out to the kennel and find Buster. I said "Who is Buster?" She replied "You'll see!"

I walked back through the kennel and found the sweetest six month old Aussie pup that anyone could imagine. The adoption should be approved tomorrow.

GW


----------



## SouthernBoy

I saw my first Australian Shepherd a few days ago. It belongs to a neighbor. Friendly and alert. Probably the two dogs I am most fond of are German Shepards and Border Collies. A Border Collie named Penny once saved my butt from a Brahma bull.

The animal who's loss had the most affect on me, and still does 20 years later, was a short haired domestic grey tabby cat. He was an outdoor cat and the most amazing and intelligent pet I ever owned... dog or cat. Even people who didn't care for cats seemed to be drawn to Hobo. He was really special and as I write this now, I am getting emotional.


----------



## SailDesign

Sorry to hear that, GW. 

Sweet news on buster, though.


----------



## RK3369

very difficult to loose a family member. We have had three Springer Spaniels over the years, all great, loving, family dogs. When the last one went a few years ago, I told my wife I just didn't want to go through it again. We now live in a condo where there is not really any ability to let them run loose anyhow, so it kind of made the decision for us not to get another. I suppose eventually we will, but it sure is a big hurt when you loose one.


----------



## hillman

SouthernBoy said:


> I saw my first Australian Shepherd a few days ago. It belongs to a neighbor. Friendly and alert. Probably the two dogs I am most fond of are German Shepards and Border Collies. A Border Collie named Penny once saved my butt from a Brahma bull.
> 
> The animal who's loss had the most affect on me, and still does 20 years later, was a short haired domestic grey tabby cat. He was an outdoor cat and the most amazing and intelligent pet I ever owned... dog or cat. Even people who didn't care for cats seemed to be drawn to Hobo. He really special and as I write this now, I am getting emotional.


Some cats are like that. When I was a kid I knew a couple of them, a tabby and then one of her "double-pawed' sons. BTW your gray couldn't be both a tabby and a 'he', right?


----------



## SouthernBoy

hillman said:


> Some cats are like that. When I was a kid I knew a couple of them, a tabby and then one of her "double-pawed' sons. *BTW your gray couldn't be both a tabby and a 'he', right?*


Does this mean that all tabby's are female? He was entered into the vet's records as a short haired domestic grey tabby. He left his owner, a college student, for us when he was around eleven months old. His former owner lived in New York and went to Virginia Tech and would take "Michael" with him. He stopped in our neighborhood one Saturday in March 1983 and "Michael" jumped out of the car and started looking for a different home. Guess he didn't like traveling.

The next day my wife found him sleeping on our clothes dryer in the basement with our German Shepard close by. Like to scared the crap out of her. We tried to find who owned him, but to no avail so we kept him. Three months later the owner showed up and just wanted to make sure "Michael", now Hobo, had a good home. A truly amazing animal. I am blessed to have had him in my life.


----------



## hillman

Yeah, tabby - tom is the same deal as doe - buck.


----------



## TurboHonda

hillman said:


> Yeah, tabby - tom is the same deal as doe - buck.


My Google disagreed. It says a tabby is mottled or streaked with darker fur. Didn't mention sex.


----------



## hillman

TurboHonda said:


> My Google disagreed. It says a tabby is mottled or streaked with darker fur. Didn't mention sex.


 "Didn't mention sex." I'm going to hold back comment on that.

Maybe Google ignores 'the wisdom of the aged'; I don't. Google may be confused. Three-colored cats (usually calicos with orange in it) are almost always female. That's as far as I will take the Google calumny.


----------



## TurboHonda

hillman said:


> "Didn't mention sex." I'm going to hold back comment on that.
> 
> Maybe Google ignores 'the wisdom of the aged'; I don't. Google may be confused. Three-colored cats (usually calicos with orange in it) are almost always female. That's as far as I will take the Google calumny.


Whatever. Sometimes these threads remind me of one of my favorite jokes:

Three old ladies were walking down the street.
The first lady says "it sure is windy today".
The second lady says "no, I believe it's Thursday".
The third one says "I am too. Let's stop for Coke".


----------



## hillman

TurboHonda said:


> Whatever. Sometimes these threads remind me of one of my favorite jokes:
> 
> Three old ladies were walking down the street.
> The first lady says "it sure is windy today".
> The second lady says "no, I believe it's Thursday".
> The third one says "I am too. Let's stop for Coke".


The sexual opposite (since we have sex involved) has them as old men, and the 3rd one saying "Me too. Let's get a beer."

I can't figure out whether disagreeing with Google makes me a better American or a poorer one.


----------



## SailDesign

hillman said:


> The sexual opposite (since we have sex involved) has them as old men, and the 3rd one saying "Me too. Let's get a beer."
> 
> I can't figure out whether disagreeing with Google makes me a better American or a poorer one.


Rage! Rage against The Machine!


----------



## Goldwing

The adoption is approved! I can pick him up on Sunday. I spent an hour at the shelter with him and my Karen today. We were able to take "Cooper" on a 45 minute walk and he is pretty impressive with his intelligence. I had him heeling on a loose leash in about ten minutes. He is quickly learning stop, sit and stay. I will post some pics when I get the pup home on Sunday.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1

We have an island friend who takes in injured, stray, and merely-unwanted border collies and Australian shepherds. Last I looked, he had five of them.
He borrows sheep from a local farmer, and has built a large pen for them, to give the sheepdogs something to do. He says that the dogs need something to herd, to keep them from getting bored.
When I stop at the sheepfold to say "Hello!" the dogs herd me, too.

"Did you herd sheep?" my grandpa said.
My grandma reeled in fright!
Your grammar's wrong, my Grandma said,
"Have you heard sheep?" is right!
(written by Walt Kelly, in his comic-strip _Pogo_)

"Tabby" is a color-pattern, and it applies to more than just cats. It has nothing to do with gender.
However, since color and pattern seem to guide animals' choices, it may have a lot to do with sex. :yawinkle:


----------



## hillman

The 'working' dogs (not pointers or setters though, not complicated enough) were bred for intelligence, herders especially. They were also bred to retain willingness to pay attention to the alpha dog (that's you). It amazing what selective breeding can do, if the potential is there. I am inordinately pleased by your finding a new friend.


----------



## Goldwing

I've been doing some research on training Aussies on the web today and I found a site that specializes on them. I am going to train myself so I can properly train Cooper.
They say that training an Aussie is totally different than most other breeds. I want to get it right for his sake and for mine and Karen's. I have seen these guys on tv doing there job herding sheep and their intelligence is amazing. The thing is that when they aren't trained properly they become the evil genius and start acting badly. A half hour a day training is time well invested when you have a dog who makes you proud rather than embarrassing you.\"doggy:

GW


----------



## MoMan

GW, sorry for the loss of your Aussie!! I've had to have our Border Collie put down a few years back. She was my best friend, and always with me. If I went to get a load of wood and didn't let her jump up into my truck to go with me, when I came home to unload, she would be so pissed!!

I'm really glad you were able to find another Aussie, to keep you occupied!!


----------



## Goldwing

This is my new pride and joy. He is beautiful and unbelievably intelligent. Cooper is just six months old and weighs in at 40 pounds. He is eager to please and never takes his eyes off of me. He is settling in at his new home and doing great. Training starts tomorrow.


----------



## pic

hillman said:


> The 'working' dogs (not pointers or setters though, not complicated enough) were bred for intelligence, herders especially. They were also bred to retain willingness to pay attention to the alpha dog (that's you). It amazing what selective breeding can do, if the potential is there. I am inordinately pleased by your finding a new friend.


 :smt023 Hillman,

When they're puppies , a little growl or a nip from the parents is the first training they receive.

Good luck goldwing on your new pup.


----------



## Goldwing

A quick update on the pup. After spending about a day and a half with Cooper, I have learned that he is absolutely focused on me his every waking moment. He wakes from a deep sleep if I leave the room and will follow. His focus makes training him simple if you are aware enough to give him the right cues and commands.

If there was ever a doubt for me about rescuing a dog, this little guy has erased it. He is walking at a tight heel with slack in the leash and already knows enough to sit when we stop. At only six months he is still a bit loco but it would be boring for both of us if he didn't remind me what a baby he still is.

GW


----------



## Cait43

*Loss of a Pet*​
I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying... you found it hard to sleep. I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear. "It's me, I haven't left you...I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."

I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea. You were thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me. I was with you at the shops today, your arms were getting sore from all the parcels.

I was with you at my grave today, you tend it with such care. I want to reassure you that I am not lying there. I walked with you toward the house, as you fumbled for your key, I gently put my paw on you. I smiled and said, "It's me." You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair. I tried so hard to let you know that I was standing there. It's possible for me to be so near you every day. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away." You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew... In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you. The day is over...I smile and watch you yawning And say, "Goodnight, God bless, I'll see you in the morning."

And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you and we will stand, side-by-side. I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out...then come home to be with me.
- Author Unknown


----------



## SailDesign

goldwing said:


> A quick update on the pup. After spending about a day and a half with Cooper, I have learned that he is absolutely focused on me his every waking moment. He wakes from a deep sleep if I leave the room and will follow. His focus makes training him simple if you are aware enough to give him the right cues and commands.
> 
> If there was ever a doubt for me about rescuing a dog, this little guy has erased it. He is walking at a tight heel with slack in the leash and already knows enough to sit when we stop. At only six months he is still a bit loco but it would be boring for both of us if he didn't remind me what a baby he still is.
> 
> GW


Cool!

And thanks for teaching him to walk properly.... Most of our local "dog owners" just let them wander around on a 20ft leash and poop on everyone *else's* lawns.


----------



## hillman

Cait43 said:


> *Loss of a Pet*​


Dammit, I hate this ultra-sentimental tearjerker crap. I am a crusty old man; weeping is unbecoming, and it bothers my sinuses.

And I miss those good friends who left without me.


----------



## pic

My dog loves me more then my wife.

A sure test that I recommend trying.

I'm sure I mentioned this before. 
*Lock your dog and wife in the garage or shed til morning. When you open (unlock) the door you'll know then who loves you more.*

:smt033


----------



## pic

SailDesign said:


> Cool!
> 
> And thanks for teaching him to walk properly.... Most of our local "dog owners" just let them wander around on a 20ft leash and poop on everyone *else's* lawns.


What can you do about it? You shouldn't have to take that kinda crap


----------



## Goldwing

pic said:


> What can you do about it? You shouldn't have to take that kinda crap


Cooper walks at heel like a pro, but he still needs to drop a deuce. When the bagger at the grocery store asks "Paper or plastic?" I think hmmmm, can I pick up a hot wet one with paper? Not so much. The dog owners around here are pretty polite with their poochie presents and I follow suit.

Sorry if I cannot stop blathering about my dog, but blather I must. This afternoon Cooper and I had a serious "Sit-stay" session of training going and he is a natural. I was able to give him the verbal orders along with some primitive sign language on the first two exercises successfully, and then did two more with signing alone. I think he is telling me that he wants to learn. I need to learn how to teach him.

GW


----------



## pic

U


goldwing said:


> Cooper walks at heel like a pro, but he still needs to drop a deuce. When the bagger at the grocery store asks "Paper or plastic?" I think hmmmm, can I pick up a hot wet one with paper? Not so much. The dog owners around here are pretty polite with their poochie presents and I follow suit.
> 
> Sorry if I cannot stop blathering about my dog, but blather I must. This afternoon Cooper and I had a serious "Sit-stay" session of training going and he is a natural. I was able to give him the verbal orders along with some primitive sign language on the first two exercises successfully, and then did two more with signing alone. I think he is telling me that he wants to learn. I need to learn how to teach him.
> 
> GW


Blather away my friend, and say what you may. After all , we are in the " PET CORNER ".


----------



## paratrooper

goldwing said:


> Our girl Hallie had to be put down Monday because of kidney failure. She was an Australian Shepherd and was rescued from the pound approximately 7 years ago. She had her first seizure
> Friday night and died after a couple of days and $1000 at the Vet clinic. She was a wonderful companion and left a huge empty space when she passed on.
> 
> On a whim today I called my ever loving better half and asked her if she would meet me at the animal shelter. She balked at the idea and told me that it was way too soon to think about adopting a new dog, but agreed to take a look anyway.
> 
> I arrived at the shelter a few minutes before Karen and was chatting with the receptionist about how we had just lost our Aussie when a lady came out of an adjacent office and told me to go out to the kennel and find Buster. I said "Who is Buster?" She replied "You'll see!"
> 
> I walked back through the kennel and found the sweetest six month old Aussie pup that anyone could imagine. The adoption should be approved tomorrow.
> 
> GW


Sorry to hear about the loss of your dog. My parents used to have an Australian Shepherd. Very intelligent breed of dog. One of the most intelligent if I'm not mistaken.

Hope you new dog turns out to be a great one.


----------



## Goldwing

Cooper is nearly an adult dog now. He has gained about 15 pounds of muscle and an inch or so in height.



I run him two miles twice a day with the bicycle to keep him in good shape. All things considered, he may be the best dog I've owned in 50 odd years.

GW


----------



## 1911crazy

We're older now and we spend more time with the pets. Congrats. I need to replace my rottie in the springtime.


----------



## repair

Did one this morning my beagle Katy she had cancer luckly I still have my other one to love


----------



## boatdoc173

sorry you lost a close friend/family member

you did a great thing by adopting right away--hope the new dog eases your pain

the hardest part of having pets is saying good bye but at least we can do so BEFORE they suffer a long painful demise. We,humans do not have that choice. I console myself when we lose our pets--that they did not suffer long--we give them that as a final gift

hang in there


----------



## Steve M1911A1

boatdoc173 said:


> ...the hardest part of having pets is saying good bye but at least we can do so BEFORE they suffer a long painful demise. We,humans do not have that choice...


Hmmm...
Makes me think.
How 'bout you?

I had a friend who suffered through a long and painful demise.
He shouldn't've had to.


----------



## boatdoc173

Steve,

been there too

One day the fools who make our laws will allow those with terminal illness to die with as much dignity as we allow our pets. For now at least the pets have a good option and it is my only consolation dealing with a huge loss. at least I can save them from a horrible death.

support your local shelters--adopt!!!








Happy spring holidays to all

Rob

ps; those are our away cages--for feeding and for when we leave the house--for the safety of the dogs and our herd of cats. been lucky so far, the dogs really do not care to taste any cats. they like heir rope toys and each other--rescue dogs rock!


----------



## pic

boatdoc173 said:


> Steve,
> 
> been there too
> 
> One day the fools who make our laws will allow those with terminal illness to die with as much dignity as we allow our pets. For now at least the pets have a good option and it is my only consolation dealing with a huge loss. at least I can save them from a horrible death.
> 
> support your local shelters--adopt!!!
> View attachment 2216
> 
> 
> Happy spring holidays to all
> 
> Rob
> 
> ps; those are our away cages--for feeding and for when we leave the house--for the safety of the dogs and our herd of cats. been lucky so far, the dogs really do not care to taste any cats. they like heir rope toys and each other--rescue dogs rock!


Pitbull's are the TUARUS of the breed,(don't get mad) lol, IMO.

Congrats on your SUPPORTING MEMBERSHIP, I created an ran a website not to long ago, Yes , there are costs involved .

Made a few bucks through Google Adsense, etc. but we are talking pennies.

I sold my site ( unrelated to guns ) they really only wanted my domain address, couldn't obtain it through threatened litigation .
Thank you 
Pic
:smt1099


----------



## joepeat

boatdoc173 said:


> One day the fools who make our laws will allow those with terminal illness to die with as much dignity as we allow our pets...


Boatdoc,

Well those "fools" are the same ones who support the "sanctity of life" aka the pro-life politicians aka Republicans. So if you support Republican candidates (as I have in the past but may not in November) you're on the losing side of this issue.

Remember the Terri Schiavo case? President Bush signed the legislation designed to keep her alive in his *pajamas* to send a message.


----------



## boatdoc173

Joepeat


a portion of the gop are included in the "those fools "comment--plenty of sobbing liberals there too--lawyers and politicians have no right determining anything about your health or the end of your life(IMHO). either you value lives or you do not. . innocent animals captured to be killed in"shelters" is a travesty. we CAN do better. Heck the Germans(inventors of Nazi genocide) do not kill shelter animals, they just adopt them. That is some statement on their value of life these days(again JMO)

the only way I can see voting these days is GOP-- for me it is ABC actually(Anyone But Clinton)--the gop will try to preserve our rights--especially the 2nd amendment


----------



## boatdoc173

Pic

the boys say you are welcome. they think they can sway your pinion of Pits too--lol


----------



## pic

boatdoc173 said:


> Pic
> 
> the boys say you are welcome. they think they can sway your pinion of Pits too--lol


You're probably correct.
:smt1099


----------



## Goldwing

paratrooper said:


> Sorry to hear about the loss of your dog. My parents used to have an Australian Shepherd. Very intelligent breed of dog. One of the most intelligent if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Hope you new dog turns out to be a great one.


Sorry to drag up an old thread, but I started it and for those who care about pets might want to read the update.

My best friend Cooper has grown up to be an absolute treasure of a dog. He is intelligent, affectionate, and very alert. This pic is from yesterday in front of what he claims as his very own Jeep.



Cooper went with me in "his Jeep" to a local salvage yard last Friday to pick up some replacement front seats for the Jeep.

I spoke with the owner of the junk yard about bringing my dog into the mostly empty yard while I pulled the seats out, and he had no objections so Cooper and I went to work, me wrenching out a pair of seats and Cooper watching me and sniffing around.

As I was taking out the last couple of bolts out, a van came racing up to where I was working and skidded to a stop a dozen yards past me. From my vantage point laying on my side, I first saw the van from under and across the bottom of the jeep. I was getting to my feet when I heard the pop of a pistol and my heart sank. I yelled "Don't shoot my dog!"

At this point, the shooter looks around the corner of the van and says "I didn't know you were here." He then jumped back into the van and left as quickly as he could.

I called the dog and he was at my side in an instant. I examined him thoroughly for injuries and he was fine. I put the dog in my Jeep and picked up the last of my tools, but before I left I found a nice shiny 9mm casing. I put it in my pocket.

Before I left the junkyard I stopped at the office and brought my love of animals to the attention of the fellow that had no regard for the life of my dog.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Had it been me, I might've shot the guy!

...And I'm not a "dog person."


----------



## pic

goldwing said:


> Sorry to drag up an old thread, but I started it and for those who care about pets might want to read the update.
> 
> My best friend Cooper has grown up to be an absolute treasure of a dog. He is intelligent, affectionate, and very alert. This pic is from yesterday in front of what he claims as his very own Jeep.
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper went with me in "his Jeep" to a local salvage yard last Friday to pick up some replacement front seats for the Jeep.
> 
> I spoke with the owner of the junk yard about bringing my dog into the mostly empty yard while I pulled the seats out, and he had no objections so Cooper and I went to work, me wrenching out a pair of seats and Cooper watching me and sniffing around.
> 
> As I was taking out the last couple of bolts out, a van came racing up to where I was working and skidded to a stop a dozen yards past me. From my vantage point laying on my side, I first saw the van from under and across the bottom of the jeep. I was getting to my feet when I heard the pop of a pistol and my heart sank. I yelled "Don't shoot my dog!"
> 
> At this point, the shooter looks around the corner of the van and says "I didn't know you were here." He then jumped back into the van and left as quickly as he could.
> 
> I called the dog and he was at my side in an instant. I examined him thoroughly for injuries and he was fine. I put the dog in my Jeep and picked up the last of my tools, but before I left I found a nice shiny 9mm casing. I put it in my pocket.
> 
> Before I left the junkyard I stopped at the office and brought my love of animals to the attention of the fellow that had no regard for the life of my dog.
> 
> GW


what the heck would he shoot your dog for ? What was his reasoning, the dumb fu ck


----------



## Goldwing

When I was "politely" voicing my displeasure at or near 100 decibels in the junk yard office, the A-hole responsible muttered something about he thought it was the neighbors dog. I responded with a question about where is he burying all of the neighbors dogs. I will be talking to the owner of the junk yard today regarding my next move. On Friday, my temper was ill suited to be rational about what I said or did so I got out of there.

If there is any question, I was in fact exercising my second amendment rights like I normally do. I won't speculate on the subject any further.

GW


----------



## Redbert31

goldwing said:


> Sorry to drag up an old thread, but I started it and for those who care about pets might want to read the update.
> 
> My best friend Cooper has grown up to be an absolute treasure of a dog. He is intelligent, affectionate, and very alert. This pic is from yesterday in front of what he claims as his very own Jeep.
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper went with me in "his Jeep" to a local salvage yard last Friday to pick up some replacement front seats for the Jeep.
> 
> I spoke with the owner of the junk yard about bringing my dog into the mostly empty yard while I pulled the seats out, and he had no objections so Cooper and I went to work, me wrenching out a pair of seats and Cooper watching me and sniffing around.
> 
> As I was taking out the last couple of bolts out, a van came racing up to where I was working and skidded to a stop a dozen yards past me. From my vantage point laying on my side, I first saw the van from under and across the bottom of the jeep. I was getting to my feet when I heard the pop of a pistol and my heart sank. I yelled "Don't shoot my dog!"
> 
> At this point, the shooter looks around the corner of the van and says "I didn't know you were here." He then jumped back into the van and left as quickly as he could.
> 
> I called the dog and he was at my side in an instant. I examined him thoroughly for injuries and he was fine. I put the dog in my Jeep and picked up the last of my tools, but before I left I found a nice shiny 9mm casing. I put it in my pocket.
> 
> Before I left the junkyard I stopped at the office and brought my love of animals to the attention of the fellow that had no regard for the life of my dog.
> 
> GW


Just saw this in passing by. I just wanted to say that I'm glad Cooper is ok and he's beautiful and Hallie is up in heaven so happy that you found Cooper to keep you company..(I'm a new shooter learning stuff on the forums but I'm an old hand at dogs and I can tell that Cooper is-and Hallie was- both lucky dogs!) Linda

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldhand

Glad to see your dog was not harmed. There are all kinds of people you are a good one. My wife became allergic to dogs that shed so I adopted a poodle named Frenchie. Pound dogs are great companions.


----------



## Blackhawkman

My yellow lab is "Family"! Dogs make us smile when we probably wouldn't!? Great post & Good Luck / Have Fun guys!


----------



## Goldwing

We are coming up on three years with Cooper. He keeps getting better with age. Here's Coop playing frisbee with Mom in the back yard. I am piloting the P3S. I hope you enjoy the vid!






GW


----------



## ricksypher

My condolences. I got my Aussie when she was at 3 months, she's 14 years old now. She still thinks she's 2, but she can't play frisbee like she used to but still loves to try.


----------



## MarylouMader

So sorry for your loss. So happy your hole in your heart will be filled.


----------



## Bersaguy

Sorry to hear of your loss and so glad you have a new friend that is a beautiful companion to have with you. Looks like Cooper is very smart but also very lovable too! You have the patience of a Saint is all I can say when that guy frie off a round at Cooper. I know for a fact I would not have been so nice at all. 
Hallie is waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge. That is where all dogs go until they are rejoined with their best friend.You will see her again someday. 
I lost my Kasey on October 23rd after 18 years but I still have her with me. I had her cremated and she is on my TV entertainment Center.
View attachment 14890


----------

